

Ask HN: Research for real understanding of gravitational force? - soneca

I am not a scientist, but as a layman I have the impression that there is no serious research in deeply understanding gravitational force.<p>I mean, at least how we understand electromagentic, in the sense that we can affect it and create it. Sure, astronomy and physics deeply study the effects and consequences of gravitational force, but I never see people creating new theories and trying to explain the cogs and gears of it.<p>There is any resources I can look at (other than wikipedia)? There are any labs looking exclusively at it? Did we reach a dead end point on this research?<p>Bottom line doubt i have: There is hope that we are going to be able to, someday, create artificial gravitational force and&#x2F;or affect and control the natural ones?
======
dekhn
No, people are mostly collecting data to demonstrate the existence of
gravitational waves at this point. The hope is that with strong evidence for
this, we can use gravitation as a sensor (like light and other radiation in
telescopes).

Physics is in a bit of disarray at the moment- a lot of cool theories, a lot
of cool experiments, but no clear direction on where to go when the
experiments confirm the cool theories (or don't).

There is a lot of theoretical work on gravitation, but until we have better
experiments to probe it, it's not clear what fundamental research is
justified.

~~~
soneca
thanks for the comment! Good to understand "where we are" in the field...

